# Off Topic > Tips and Tutorials >  >  How to change page size for multiple tabs wthin a spreadsheet

## amd918

The process for changing page size for multiple tabs within a spreadsheet has changed from Excel 2003 to 2007.  In 2007, in order to do this, you open the spreadsheet, right click on the first tab, choose select all sheets, then go to the top menu and select page layout and then select the size that you want all sheets to be.  This has been extremely helpful to me to discover as I am in the US and receive multiple reports from Europe that are formatted on A4 that I need to change to 8 1/2 x 11.

----------

